# Vasgálic és a keserűsó hatása milyen a talajéletre?A gyep színvilág javítására is használják.



## vegyszermentes (2022 Május 28)

Vasgálic és a keserűsó hatása milyen a talajéletre? Hamár gombaölő hatása is van, akkor a talajban is hasonló reakciót válthat ki?

Amennyiben a gyepet lepermetezem, akkor a talajfelszínen és abba belekerül ott is gombaölő hatással van.

Ez módszer a kalapos gombák és a moha ellen is?
Megtudja ezt valaki magyarázni tudományosan?


----------

